# 2008 Pathfinder master power window switch problem (BCM circuit breaker?)



## tintino (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi
My master power window switch went out about 1 yr or so ago. It was one of the buttons... so i set out to replace it.

Since then I bought several versions alll advertised on eBay to work with 2008 Pathfinder.

But... I'm aware now that there are multiple versions of master switch for 2008 Pathfinder...

In trying different kinds I bought off eBay during this time, I might've triggered the BCM circuit breaker. This is mentioned in a service manual I saw on the net. For example here:
Fuse; Fusible Link; Circuit Breaker (built Into Bcm); Circuit Breaker (built Into Bcm) - Nissan ELECTRICAL & POWER CONTROL Manual [Page 26]


The latest switch I got in my possession has these symptoms after install:
- the door locks work but none of the power windows work (and no other window switches work in the entire car, with or without this switch installed or removed)

-The LED's on the switch do not light up with the lights on or off (I can't remember if they come on when lights are on, only).

How do I start checking my problem. I can't see any obvious fuses in the diagrams.

I need to find out if it's the switch - I have a few days to return it.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't think there has been a whole lot of success with aftermarket power window switches.


----------



## tintino (Sep 3, 2011)

I need some advice.

I found some better pdf's online.

Please see this pdf: http://boredmder.com/FSMs/Nissan/Pathfinder/2008/PG.pdf
PG-20 talk about the circuit breaker built into the BCM. 
This PDF also has all the power circuit diagrams.

However failure of component check -step 4, on PWC-11 here: http://boredmder.com/FSMs/Nissan/Pathfinder/2008/PWC.pdf
....prompts to "replace BCM"...in the NO condition.

How is this a CIRCUIT BREAKER then ??
How do I reset the circuit breaker? 
Any way to do it without talking apart the lower instrument panel ?

Right now, with the power window switch disconnected I'm not getting power on pin 10 of the harness (that is connected to BCM pin 68)
I didn't yet go through testing at the BCM itself -do I really have to remove the lower instrument panel...


----------



## tintino (Sep 3, 2011)

I removed the BCM and the so called circuit breaker is a circuit COPPER TRACE on the motherboard of the BCM. I rejoined the broken trace, and everything worked fine.

FIY when you look at the BCM you will think "how am i gonna take this out of here". It slides off the metal bracket. Don't attempt to remove the 2 screws holding the BCM metal bracket. Instead, just force the black plastic case of the BCM, towards the passenger side and it will slide off. 

Once you have the BCM off the car, it's easy to open the plastic case fix the BCM circuit board.

HTH


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

tintino said:


> I removed the BCM and the so called circuit breaker is a circuit COPPER TRACE on the motherboard of the BCM. I rejoined the broken trace, and everything worked fine.
> 
> FIY when you look at the BCM you will think "how am i gonna take this out of here". It slides off the metal bracket. Don't attempt to remove the 2 screws holding the BCM metal bracket. Instead, just force the black plastic case of the BCM, towards the passenger side and it will slide off.
> 
> ...


thanks tintino, and congratulations on finding & repairing the problem
what is the "copper trace" specifically, and how were you able to rejoin it?
did you happen to take any pictures?


----------



## tintino (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry didn't take pics.

A copper trace = a line connecting one or more electronic components on the PCB of the BCM. It's pretty thick this one. It was broken due to melting --> due to high current --> due to a short I created in the past (that I had no idea about) while I installed a switch bought from ebay that claimed to be compatible but wasn't/.

In the end I still bought one from ebay but took care to buy from a seller that was showing the complete pinout side of the master switch. 
See -- the one I bought previously had an extra pin...and although it was claimed to be compatible with 2008, it wasn't ....and when I installed it, it created this short, inside the BCM (the so called circuit breaker mentioned in the Nissan Manual is this copper line on the PCB that melts.... and then you have no power in any of your windows, and no blown fuses.....and have no idea what is wrong.... and that's where I was.

I returned the first one to seller, and bought the second one after studying the pinout.
But when I got this one, It didn't work either... because NOW I had the problem inside the BCM that I didn't know about...

PG-20 here shows a chart that details how long it takes for the circuit trace to burn, based on a given over-current:
http://boredmder.com/FSMs/Nissan/Pathfinder/2008/PG.pdf

So now that we know what they call a "circuit breaker" (fusable PCB trace inside the BCM) spare yourself $400+ that it would cost you to have the dealer troubleshoot and replace the BCM. You just bridge the broken circuit trace with solder, and if you get another short...there is still left over trace without solder on it that will burn.


----------



## mcham912 (3 mo ago)

tintino said:


> I removed the BCM and the so called circuit breaker is a circuit COPPER TRACE on the motherboard of the BCM. I rejoined the broken trace, and everything worked fine. FIY when you look at the BCM you will think "how am i gonna take this out of here". It slides off the metal bracket. Don't attempt to remove the 2 screws holding the BCM metal bracket. Instead, just force the black plastic case of the BCM, towards the passenger side and it will slide off. Once you have the BCM off the car, it's easy to open the plastic case fix the BCM circuit board. HTH


 Thank you!!! The trace solder repair fixed a 2008 Xterra with all power windows now working. Good work!!


----------



## AceSpades (9 mo ago)

that is some great info there. I repair my switches instead of replacing. Open up the switch and you will find the copper contacts, clean them (sand or scrape off the carbon residue) and bend it ever-so-slightly to give it more of a contact press. I have done this on many cars, including a rear window switch on a Pathfinder


----------

